# First sign of trouble..Help Please



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

I have 3 yellow labs in my tank and today I notice one hanging out under the filter. Whenever he left that spot another one would chase him around until he went back. The 3rd hides in a corner but is not chased by the dominant one (the dominant one has been seen doing the shakes near the one in the corner). I'm assume what I have here are 2 males and one female.

So is the proper course of action to take the non-dominant male back and get another female.

Timing is critical as I'm about to leave for vacation for a couple of day and fear when I get back I'll be left with only one lab.

Thanks


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

how big is the tank? and how much hiding space is there? if there are adiquite hiding spots, I won't worry. I had 2m:2f in with other mbuna and had no problems in a 50g tank..they bred several times for me.... if the tank is smaller, I'd consider moving the dominant or the sub... and getting more females... always better to have just a male/female (one or the other) or a nice ratio of m:f of atleast 1m:2f

if you want to breed them, take the sub dominant male back for another female...also how large are they? if the aggressor is larger by a lot, that could just be the problem!


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

This is a 35g tank. it has 3 yellow labs, 3 Acei, 4 white zebras. All are between 1 1/2 inches to 2 inches.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

should have lots of hiding places anyways. It's always better to have more females than males or at the least equal #s.


----------

